# [KERNEL] 2.6.12-fx3 "Blade Runner"

## martin.k

2.6.12-fx3 "Blade Runner", czyli:

+ linux-2.6.12.3

+ dyn-tick http://www.muru.com/linux/dyntick/,

+ dyn-tick-debug

+ PlugSched (P. Williams)

+ genetic lib + genetic-as Scheduler (J. Moilanen)

+ Reiser4 (flaga USE="reiser")

+ mapped watermark III (Thanx Con!)

+1G_lowmem_i386

+ inotify

+ jeszcze pare innych łatek i coś tam wyszło  :Laughing:  ponownie

Póki co w zestawie:

```

patch-2.6.12.2-3

1g_lowmem1_i386.diff

2.6.12-git4-passthru1.patch

ext3-latency-2.6.12-mm2.patch

genetic-as-sched-2.6.11-gl1.patch

genetic-io-sched-2.6.11-gl1.patch

genetic-lib-2.6.11-gl1.patch

ide-delay-2.6.12.patch

ide-fix-crashes-with-hotplug-serverworks.patch

ide-fix-ide-disk-inability-to-handle-lba-only-devices.patch

ide-fix-the-hpt366-driver-layer.patch

ide-generic-allow-for-capture-of-other-unsupported-devices.patch

ide-it8212-backport-for-bartlomiej-ide.patch

ide-samsung-sn-124-works-perfectly-well-with-dma.patch

ide-sensible-probing-for-pci-systems.patch

ide-timing-violation-on-reset.patch

inotify-0.23-rml-2.6.12-15.patch

make-reiserfs-bug-on-too-big-transaction.patch

mapped_watermark3.diff

patch-dynamic-tick-2.6.12-rc6-050610-1

patch-dynamic-tick-debug-2.6.12-rc6-050610-1

plugsched-5.2.1-for-2.6.12.patch

plugsched-5.2.1-to-5.2.2-for-2.6.12.patch

plugsched-5.2.2-to-5.2.3-for-2.6.12.patch

quota-reiserfs-improve-quota-credit-estimates.patch

reiserfs-add-checking-of-journal_begin-return-value.patch

reiser4-for-2.6.12-3.patch - Reiser4 2.6.12.3 v17.05.2005.

reiser4-zlib-deps.patch

```

Obsługa Reiser4 włączana jest przy emergu źródeł kernela, wystarczy:

USE="reiser" emerge fx-sources 

(no i pamiętać o fladze ~x86 na początku)

Bardziej szczegółowy opis znajdziesz w info.

Info: http://xthost.info/fxsources/fx/fx3/FX3-NOTES.TXT

Ebuild: http://xthost.info/fxsources/fx/fx3/fx-sources-2.6.12-r3.ebuild

Patch-2.6.12-fx3: http://xthost.info/fxsources/fx/fx3/patch-2.6.12-fx3.bz2

Patch-2.6.12-fx3-reiser4: http://xthost.info/fxsources/fx/fx3/patch-2.6.12-fx3-reiser4.bz2

reiser4-zlib-deps.patch: http://xthost.info/fxsources/fx/fx3/reiser4-zlib-deps.patch

EDIT: uwagi co do pliku .config i opcji w menuconfig 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Code maturity level options --->
> 
> [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers
> ...

 

NA SERWER WRZUCONY POPRAWIONY EBUILD + reiser4-zlib-deps.patch.

Teraz Reiser4 będzie już widać w menuconfig

Standardowa śpiewka:

System plików Reiser4, jak i pozostałe komponenty patcha mogą być mało stabilne, więc nie odpowiadam 

za jakiekolwiek uszkodzenia systemu/sprzętu. FX3 używasz na własne ryzyko  :Smile: 

U mnie działa i nic jeszcze nie padło  :Wink: 

----------

## Poe

o, chętnie przetestuje bo ostatnio nie mam natchnienia, zeby skonczyc swojego kernelka (tylko na własny uzytek... troche ck, troche mm i kilka dodatkow).. poza tym szkoda, ze nie zrobiles na 2.6.13-rc3  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

dobra. digest zrobiony, emerge wykonane z USE="reiser"

teraz małe pytankka. mowiles, ze oparles sie na 2.6.12.3, kiedy wszystko z tego co zauwazylem opiera sie na 2.6.12 (zrodla ssało 2.6.12, zadnych patchow dodatkowych z kernel.org tez nie. nazwa folderu i w menuconfig brzmi 2.6.12-fx3). to raz, a dwa, jak pisałem. uzylem USE="reiser". faktycznie. w menuconfig u góry jest 2.6.12-fx3-reiser4, ale w file systems nie ma mozliwosci wyboru r4

```

    < > Second extended fs support                                    

    < > Ext3 journalling file system support                        

    <*> Reiserfs support                                            

    [*]   Enable reiserfs debug mode                                

    [ ]   Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs                                

    [ ]   ReiserFS extended attributes                               

   < > JFS filesystem support                                       

        XFS support  --->                                              

   < > Minix fs support                                             

   < > ROM file system support                                    

```

czy po prostu patchowales jakims innym, IMHO dziwnym patchem do reisera4, ktory nie dodaje mozliwosci juz potem ustawienia tego w menuconfigu... mozna bylo zastosowac zbiór patchow z -mm, do reisera4.. ale to tylko moje takie narzekanie  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## martin.k

Patch zawiera 2.6.12 -> 2.6.12.3 i aplikuje się na 2.6.12 (pomyślałem, że jest większe prawdopodobieństwo,

że ktoś już ma ściągnięty 2.6.12 w portage/distfiles)

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ... poza tym szkoda, ze nie zrobiles na 2.6.13-rc3 

 

2.6.13-rc3 nie testowałem, nie wiem czy "genetyczne" dodatki od J.Moilanen'a by

poszły... A na przepisanie, to zbytnio nie mam wiedzy  :Embarassed:  póki co.

PlugSched już jest dla 2.6.13, a dyn-tick pewnie by dało się przerobić niskim nakładem.

Ten patch, to tak tylko dla własnych celów popełniłem (ćwiczebnie), więc 2.6.12 mi wystarcza.

Może jak pokaże się nowe -ck i genetic...

Poza tym, to z programowaniem mam mało do czynienia, bo jestem bankowcem (czytaj mgr bankowości  :Smile:  ),

a linuksa mam na swoim kompie w domu i używam go do bardziej przyziemnych celów [xhtml, php, itp].

Mam nadzieję, że uda Ci się skompilować i przy okazji nic Ci nie padnie w kompie  :Wink: 

Pozdro!

----------

## martin.k

 *Poe wrote:*   

> dobra. digest zrobiony, emerge wykonane z USE="reiser"
> 
> teraz małe pytankka. mowiles, ze oparles sie na 2.6.12.3, kiedy wszystko z tego co zauwazylem opiera sie na 2.6.12 (zrodla ssało 2.6.12, zadnych patchow dodatkowych z kernel.org tez nie. nazwa folderu i w menuconfig brzmi 2.6.12-fx3). to raz, a dwa, jak pisałem. uzylem USE="reiser". faktycznie. w menuconfig u góry jest 2.6.12-fx3-reiser4, ale w file systems nie ma mozliwosci wyboru r4
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Reiser4 potrzebuje włączonej obsługi:

EXPERIMENTAL

ZLIB_INFLATE 

no i nie możesz mieć włączonego 4 kilowego stosu 4KSTACKS

To kawałek kodu z patcha:

```
diff -urN linux-2.6.12/fs/reiser4/Kconfig linux-2.6.12-fx3/fs/reiser4/Kconfig

--- /dev/null   1970-01-01 01:00:00.000000000 +0100

+++ linux-2.6.12-fx3/fs/reiser4/Kconfig   2005-07-21 21:33:00.000000000 +0200

@@ -0,0 +1,29 @@

+config REISER4_FS

+   tristate "Reiser4 (EXPERIMENTAL)"

+   depends on EXPERIMENTAL && !4KSTACKS && ZLIB_INFLATE

+   help

+     Reiser4 is a filesystem that performs all filesystem operations

+     as atomic transactions, which means that it either performs a

+     write, or it does not, and in the event of a crash it does not

+     partially perform it or corrupt it.

+

+     It stores files in dancing trees, which are like balanced trees but

+     faster.  It packs small files together so that they share blocks

+     without wasting space.  This means you can use it to store really

+     small files.  It also means that it saves you disk space.  It avoids

+     hassling you with anachronisms like having a maximum number of

+     inodes, and wasting space if you use less than that number.

+

+     Reiser4 is a distinct filesystem type from reiserfs (V3).

+     It's therefore not possible to use reiserfs file systems

+     with reiser4.

+

+     To learn more about reiser4, go to http://www.namesys.com

+

+config REISER4_DEBUG

+   bool "Enable reiser4 debug mode"

+   depends on REISER4_FS

+   help

+     Don't use this unless you are debugging reiser4.

+

+     If unsure, say N.
```

Sprawdź, jak masz w .config

To tak na pierwszy rzut oka, bo w patchu reiser4 jest - wersja z 15.07.2005

Niestety jestem w pracy i do domowego kompa nie mam dostępu...

----------

## Poe

hm, nie wiem jak to mam z tym ZLIBem i resztą, ale zawsze korzystam z configa z poprzedniego kernela (w tym przypadku z 2.6.12-rc2-love1 bo dawno sie nie bawilem kernelkami) w którym mam reisera4 i w poprzednich kernelach tez mialem support dla r4 wiec teoretycznie wszystko powinno być dobrze. dobra. na razie nie bede sie z tym bawił. skompiluje to tak, jak jest teraz, zobacze czy nie ma błędów i czy zamontuje normalnie wszystko.

pozdrawiam

ps

PM/PW  :Smile: 

----------

## keman

Też wkrotce potestuje u siebie, bo ciągle to nitro, love i vivid  :Very Happy: 

Generalnie, zbior patch wygląda ciekawie, zwłaszcza podoba mi sie zaaplikowany patch na ide-delay, z ktorym ostatnio były małe problemy (ktore zresztąTy rozwiązałeś  :Smile:  ).

Pozdrawiam, waluigi  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

no więc tak. jajko skompilowalo sie bez problemów, ale system juz mi nie ruszył na nim (troche chyba za duzo nakombinowałem w configu, będe musiał spróbowac na zwykłym configu)... zatrzymał się na Initializing CPU#0 (w zyciu mi sie takie cos nie pojawiało przy starcie systemu i teraz nie wiem czy to jest cos z jajkiem, czy cos dodalem do configa, czego nie powinienem)... no ale pozniej jeszcze raz spróbuje..

poza tym mam małą sugestie co do patchsetu. mozna by jeszcze dodać vese, bo generalnie wole pracowac na konsoli 1024x768 przy jakims normalnym, 85hzowym odswieżaniu. wiecej sie miesci na ekranie i dla mnie jest przejrzystsze...

----------

## martin.k

Zasadniczo Reiser4 działa - właśnie skasowałem sobie partycję na /dev/hdb  :Smile:  i testuję na niej reiser4.

Co do .configu, to w menuconfig powinieneś zaznaczyć:

Code maturity level options  --->

 [*] Prompt for development and/or incomplete code/drivers

 [  ]   Select only drivers expected to compile cleanly

Kernel hacking  ---> 

     [ ]   Use 4Kb for kernel stacks instead of 8Kb  <---- TU NIE MOŻE BYĆ ZAZNACZONE

Cryptographic options  --->   

<*>   Deflate compression algorithm

Library routines  ---> 

No i dochodzimy do Library routines. Tutaj powinien być wybór w ZLIB_INFLATE i ZLIB_DEFLATE, ale go nie ma. Ludzie z Namesys stwierdzili, że jeszcze nie wiadomo gdzie to być, więc nie ma możliwości wyboru w menuconfig. No i w fs nie

pojawia ci się Reiser4 do wyboru  :Neutral: 

Możesz wyedytować ręcznie .config i zaznaczyć CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y i CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=y albo:

zaznacz to, co można, a patch poniżej powinien załatwić sprawę  :Wink: 

Jak nałożysz, to w menuconfig będziesz już miał Reiser4.

```

diff -urN linux-2.6.12-fx3/fs/reiser4/Kconfig linux-2.6.12-fx3/fs/reiser4/Kconfig

--- linux-2.6.12-fx3/fs/reiser4/Kconfig   2005-07-22 20:19:36.449519400 +0200

+++ linux-2.6.12-fx3/fs/reiser4/Kconfig   2005-07-22 19:58:20.000000000 +0200

@@ -1,6 +1,8 @@

 config REISER4_FS

    tristate "Reiser4 (EXPERIMENTAL)"

-   depends on EXPERIMENTAL && !4KSTACKS && ZLIB_INFLATE

+   depends on EXPERIMENTAL && !4KSTACKS && CRYPTO_DEFLATE

+   select ZLIB_INFLATE

+   select ZLIB_DEFLATE

    help

      Reiser4 is a filesystem that performs all filesystem operations

      as atomic transactions, which means that it either performs a

```

Skopiuj go do np.: reiser4-zlib-deps.patch a potem w katalogu ze źródłami FX3

zapodaj:

patch -p1 < reiser4-zlib-deps.patch

Niestety nie mogę się dostać do serwera, na którym mam patche [padł na pysk  :Sad: ]

Ale jak tylko powstanie to dodam łatkę do ebuilda.

Przepraszam za zamieszanie...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Poe

heh, cos faktycznie namieszałes  :Wink:  w zyciu nie miałemzadnych problemów z zaznaczaniem reisera4 w kernelu i nie zmienialem przy tym niczego w dzialach Code maturity level options.. w kernel hacking juz tymbardziej NIC nie mam zaznaczone. w reszcie tez wszystko na std, jak mialem. spójrz na patche stąd: 

ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/akpm/patches/2.6/2.6.13-rc3/2.6.13-rc3-mm1/broken-out/

tam jest caly zestaw patchow i dodatkow do r4. zakladasz (kolejnosc dowolna, poza kilkoma patchami ktore najpierw trzeba zalozyc) i wszystko jest w porządku. nie trzeba nic się meczyc, r4 pojawia od razu sie w File System, zaznaczasz i jest  :Wink:  przynajmniej ja tak zawsze sobie patchowalem i miałem

no ale dobra. zobaczymy ten Twoj sposob,zaraz zabiore sie do testow, a jak nie, to jutro z rana

----------

## martin.k

no to 2.6.13-rc3-mm już prawie gotowe  :Smile: 

Nie mam najmniejszego pojęcia, czy dyn-tick i genetyka od J. Moilanena będą działać.

Oprócz tego co zawsze, dodana vesa-tng.

Nie wiem czy będę dalej produkował łatki  :Smile: 

Przynajmniej nie tak szybko....  :Laughing: 

23:54:44 Biorę się za kompilację...

Edit: dyn-tick wywala kompilację

Edit: wytnę go z zestawu i koniec ...  :Smile: 

----------

## martin.k

Wrzuciłem poprawiony ebuild do fx3 na serwer.

+reiser4-zlib-deps.patch.

Co do 2.6.13-rc3, to chodzi jak rakieta! Drobne problemy z SCTP i IPV6 przy kompilacji,

po wyłączeniu jajko kompiluje się... reboot i jest.

PlugSched - działa,

Genetic-lib, genetic-io, genetic-as - działa,

dyn-tick - nie działa, chwilowo nie w zestawie,

vesafb-tng - działa,

reiser4 - działa,

Jedyna niedogodność to brak devfs, no ale to już chyba czas na udev (nie ma go w Kconfig

ale z drzewa 2.6.13 jeszcze nie wyleciał, bo Morton się zastanawia, więc wystarczy tylko

spreparować Kconfig i już  :Smile:  ).

Ebuild i patch pewnie po niedzieli  :Smile: 

Teraz wypoczynek :0

----------

## univac^

vesafb-tng jest, dodaj jeszce fbsplasha(gensplasha) to przestestuję  :Smile: 

----------

## martin.k

vesafb-tng nie ma w 2.6.12-fx3  :Sad: 

jest w następnej wersji -> 2.6.13-rc3-mm1-fx4  :Smile: 

właśnie w przygotowaniu... 80%

dla niecierpliwych patch tutaj:

http://xthost.info/fxsources/fx/fx4/

Na razie bez ebuilda i gensplash'a  :Neutral: 

Reszta po niedzieli

Ptach na jądro 2.6.13-rc3-mm1

----------

## univac^

ok poczekam do vesafb-tng i gensplasha  :Smile: 

----------

## martin.k

Nowe łatki -> FX4 "Dangerous Mutation"

+2.6.13-rc3-mm1-fx4

+vesafb-tng

+gensplash

+PlugSched

+genetic stuff

+ide-delay

Więcej tutaj: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-363390.html

----------

